# Uganda - wildlife and a few kids



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

Took the wildlife photos with my 300mm lens.  Adjusting lighting and focus wasn't going to work as I had to be fast.  Put it on sports-action setting.  Stood up through sunroof of a jeep and shot away.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

At a school.  The woman is our Ugandan daughters mum.  We call ourselves co-mothers.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

Wonderful memories for you Annie... great pictures, how privileged you must feel  to be up so close to those magnificent animals..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Wonderful memories for you Annie... great pictures, how privileged you must feel  to be up so close to those magnificent animals..



Thanks!  They are amazing!


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow...Annie, such great sharp photos....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 9, 2015)

Those are great wildlife shots (I like the little monkey and zebras). The kids are so cute....


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks, Jackie and Cookie! Yes, I was pleased with how sharp they came out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

Lovely photos Ameriscot, you're a very good photographer!  The animals are so beautiful, and the children so sweet....thanks for sharing these! :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lovely photos Ameriscot, you're a very good photographer!  The animals are so beautiful, and the children so sweet....thanks for sharing these! :love_heart:



Thanks, SB!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice sharp pictures, very nice.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks April!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 9, 2015)

You make me want to go and I never want to go anywhere!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> You make me want to go and I never want to go anywhere!



Once you go to Africa it gets in your blood.  I still think of Uganda as one of my homes and often miss it.  Going on an African safari (no, not with guns) is the most amazing experience.  It's like no vacation you have ever gone on.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2015)

Regarding the discussion on types of cameras, these are one reason I can't use a point and shoot anymore.  I had a very long lens on this camera obviously, and I've never seen a point and shoot that would zoom in this far.  I can also hold down the button and shoot nonstop. Really good for subjects that may not stand still and pose for me - like animals and grandchildren!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 10, 2015)

You make me want to take up photography, I think about it, but you really make it look more fun than usual.    It will be a matter of figuring out a really good camera to buy on a tight budget, my little camera won't grab shots like that, plus half the day will be gone by the time I try to point and shoot at least 10 pictures as slow as my settings are.  LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2015)

AprilT said:


> You make me want to take up photography, I think about it, but you really make it look more fun than usual.    It will be a matter of figuring out a really good camera to buy on a tight budget, my little camera won't grab shots like that, plus half the day will be gone by the time I try to point and shoot at least 10 pictures as slow as my settings are.  LOL



Love it!  A good point and shoot is fine for many photos.  A subject that doesn't move won't be a problem.  The most maddening thing about point and shoots I've had is they are too slooooooow to shoot.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2015)

Action shots can be fun!  Ran around the yard with my camera to get action shots of youngest granddaughter.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm thinking I'm going to ask friends for donations so I can upgrade; any suggestions? I don't want a point and shoot, I want something that can grab a moving target.  I know I can make my little camera click a little faster, but not fast enough, this camera just won't get the definition and clarity like one of the big girl cameras.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh my!  How adorable.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2015)

There are some point and shoots that are faster and zoom in more than others.  Don't know which though.  My camera is thanks to my dad for an inheritance.  Mine is a DSLR.  Changeable lenses, zillions of settings both manual and automatic.  I bought it in the US at Best Buy as they are cheaper there. http://www.cnet.com/products/canon-eos-rebel-t2i/  Lenses and accessories are separate.  I've been wanting two more lenses (I have 3) but they cost a fortune!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 10, 2015)

Very nice, think I might have to live vicariously through you though.  We do have photography meetup groups in my area, I may look into one of them and get some advice, right after I take up those piano lessons I've been meaning to get to in this lifetime and Spanish lessons too I might ad.


----------

